# Crappy sound quality after flashing JB Milestone 1



## Djsquare1 (Dec 24, 2012)

I flashed the new AOKP JB MS1 to my Galaxy s2x not long ago, and ever since I did that - people on the other end of my calls can barely make out what I am saying. It is very dull, almost like all the treble has been taken away. I can hear perfectly on the speaker, it must be the mic?

Anyone have any issues like this?

PS - Also still troubleshooting my 8mp camera, with the new rom I can only select up to 3mp as stated in my other thread.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Djsquare1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Well, I figured it out!!! Lots of people had this issue too. After Googling for weeks, all you have to do is check noise supression in the dialer settings.
Now on to fixing my camera issues.....


----------

